# 1.8T into an urQ?



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

possible?
probable?
Anyone done it?


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T into an urQ? (Chapel)*

Friend of mine in Austin is doing something like that.
Chk Robsaudiworld.


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T into an urQ? (Chapel)*

Woah!
I had that though myself!
I was following an UrQ with a For Sale sign on the highway just a few days ago. He pulled into a gas station so I followed him in and asked him about the car. It was a red '83 with 260,000 km (162,000 miles)! He told me it needs LOTS of engine work, including a new turbo... read: needs a new motor.
I thought if I bought this car, how expensive it would be to fix if it was fixable. Then considered getting a replacement motor, but where from?! I would love to have the Europe-only 20-valve motor, but again that would be expensive and hard to find. So my next though was what about a 1.8T with lotso mods? I asked one of my Audi mechanics if this swap could be done - he looked at me like I had nine heads... If there is a will (and a big wallet), there is a way... (betchu heard that before). There may be quite a bit of fabricating involved.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

well, there's a place near me that sells the 20v
http://www.force5auto.com
they sell the AANs


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel)*

I'd lvoe to find a cheap UrQ with a bad engine. It's an easy, somewhat cheap fix. Drop a used MC1 or MC2 in there. It will run fine on the stock fuel and ignition systems, offer more power and be cheap (used MC1s are under $600)...


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T into an urQ? (AhnucOnun)*

I don't think the motor and mechanicals is really the issue with the car.
10V head is adequate to making some good power.
I think the real problem is the CIS system on the urquattro.
My next project after my rally car is my street urquattro.
I'm going EFI on this one with the 10V motor and stock ignition.


----------

